# تعلم برنامج ماستر كام x من خلال حل التمارين



## Rabee Mohsen (8 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي القارئ 
أرجو أن يكون هذا الملف مفيد لكم كونه يعتمد التعليم عن طريق تنفيذ بعض التمارين و قد اثبت نجاحه من خلال بعض الدورات التي قمت بتقديمها

هذا المستوى المبتدئ من البرنامج

هذا المقال موجه لكل من يهتم بمجال التعلم على برامج كاد / كام

يمكنني مساعدة أي شخص ان احتاج المساعدة على الايميل التالي :
[email protected]

كل الشكر و التقدير للجميع

ربيع محسن


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي ربيع كلامك مية المية التمارين هي وسيلة ناجحة لتعلم التصميم على برامج الcad و انا شخصيا 
كل يوم عندي 3 ساعات على النت بدور على شي تمرين جديد او كتاب الكتروني جديد اتعلم منه ما لا اعرفه و يقول المثل من طلب العلا سهر الليالي


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (10 يوليو 2009)

انا بشكر مشاركتك الجميلة 
انا مدرس بالمعهد الصناعي الثاني بدمشق و انا مسؤول عن تدريس برامج الكاد كام و الـ cnc و بدرس مادة الماستر كام 10 
بس للاسف دورت كثير على مراجع تدريب للماستر كام بالنيت و ماحصلت غير على ملفين pdf بس واحد مستوى مبتدئ و الثاني متقدم
ممكن نتساعد اذا انت بتحتاج اي شي من البرامج التالية :
( SmartCam - SolidWork - PowerMail - ArtCam )
و أكيد ماراح ابخل باي معلومة


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

استاذ ربيع اذا كان المعهد الصناعي هذا الموجود على طريق حرستا القديم اذا انت قريب مني انا مقابل المعهد المتوسط الكيميائي الطابق الأول البناء القديم و اعلاني موجود بجريدة الوسيلة اليوم الجمعة تحت بند تصميم يوجد رقمي الجوال و الأرضي ممكن نتواصل اذا ما كان في مانع 
انا انتظر زيارتك لتشاهد اعمالي 
تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

كتاب رائع اشكرك اخي ربيع على هذا العمل واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما ونفع الله بك الامة


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (11 يوليو 2009)

اخي ابو بحر المعهد الصناعي الثاني يقع على طريق المطار جانب كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية و انا اعمل في باب توما بمحل لصنع قوالب المجوهرات
شكرا للاهتمام و اتشرف بزيارتك كثيراً


----------



## ابو بحـر (11 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



rabee mohsen قال:


> اخي ابو بحر المعهد الصناعي الثاني يقع على طريق المطار جانب كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية و انا اعمل في باب توما بمحل لصنع قوالب المجوهرات
> شكرا للاهتمام و اتشرف بزيارتك كثيراً


استاذ ربيع انا ايضا اشتغلت قوالب شمع للصياغ و لكن ما عجبني التعامل معهم ما بيدفعوا تخيل انني اشتغلت اقفاص شمع لأحجار لطقم الماس شي اغرب من الخيال علما ان ماكينتي 60*70 ليست صغيرة 
و لكن طريقة الدفع لم تعجبني وقفت و حاليا اعمل بالخشب و لكن عندي جميع قياسات البانس و بيركب عندي كل القياسات حتى قياس 2.35 الخاص بموتورات الصياغ بيركب على ماكينتي و انتظر زيارتك 
تحياتي لك رقم جوالي بجريدة الوسيلة اللتي صدرت البارحة الجمعة تحت تبويب تصميم 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (12 يوليو 2009)

اخي ابو بحر الغالي
ان التعامل مع الصياغ العرب هو من معجزات هذا القرن و لكن لاتظلمهم كون الذهب غالي
و انا متشوووووووووق جداً لزيارتك 
شكرا لاهتمامك الرائع و اعتقد انك كنز ثمين في هذا المجال


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكور علي الجهد المبذول ونشالله يكون في مزان حسناتك


----------



## طهيري (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا التمرين وهل يمكن يأخي ان نرسل اي رسم من ماستر كام3x الي برنامج ماخ3(mach3)الذي يتعامل مع ملفات Gcod وكف وشكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (16 يوليو 2009)

طهيري قال:


> مشكور على هذا التمرين وهل يمكن يأخي ان نرسل اي رسم من ماستر كام3x الي برنامج ماخ3(mach3)الذي يتعامل مع ملفات gcod وكف وشكرا



طبعا ممكن اخي طهيري وذلك يكون بطريقتين

الاولي وهي الافضل : تستخدم معالج الماخ 3 وتصدر برنامج الجي كود

الطريقه الثانية :تقوم بتصدير البرنامج بالجي كود العام ومنثم تقوم بتعديل البرنامج لما يتناسب والماخ3


----------



## طهيري (17 يوليو 2009)

ياأخي أبوسالم ما الفصد من كلمة تصدير هل تعني فتح أو إرسال *برنامج الجي كود للرسومات او الانجازات على ** ماستر كام3 
شكرا

*


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياشباب ياطيبين والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخ ربيع مجهود اكثثثثثثثثثثر من رائع انا بقالي فتره بدور في النت عشان هيك موضوع بس ما لقيت شي بينفع مشكور والى الامام


----------



## عماد الدين73 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

thanx alot my brother Allah help u at any time


----------



## abo_slaim (30 سبتمبر 2009)

طهيري قال:


> ياأخي أبوسالم ما الفصد من كلمة تصدير هل تعني فتح أو إرسال *برنامج الجي كود للرسومات او الانجازات على ** ماستر كام3
> شكرا
> 
> *



المقصود انه عند الانتهاء من الرسم وعمل مسارات القطع تقوم بحفظ البرنامج على هيئة جي كود 
يوجد من خيارت الحفظ post proccesers اختار stander ثم احفظ البرنامج ثم افتحه وقم بالتعديل عليه اذا لزم الامر لما يتوافق مع التك


----------



## cnc (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي على المجهود وبارك الله في عملك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكــــــــــر ليك


----------



## المهندسgvr (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر أخي الكريم 
ودمتآ سالماً


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## alkaser290 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## alkaser290 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كيفك يا غالي


----------



## eahaab (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوور جدا اخي على الشرح ,اخي يوجد لدي برنامج سوليد وورك فهل يمكن ان تقدم لي بعض الدروس او بعض المواقع التي تعنى بذالك بالعربيه مع الشرح بالصور


----------



## حسام محمد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا معلمنا ع هالمجهود الرائع


----------



## alwonzoo (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا بس يارت نششوف تمارين أكثر من كذا 
ماقصرت أخ ربيع تحياتي...*


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 يناير 2010)

أفادك الله وشـــــــــكرآ


----------



## طهيري (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخ سالم على هذ التوضيح واستفدت منه كثير لكن عندما ارسل g cod الى mach3 اثناء التطبيق
يعمل بسرعة بطيئة جدا لذا اظطر الي زيادة السرعة من خلال تغيير في بعض اسطر او اوامر g cod
امثال على ذاك
N112 G1 Z-7. F3.5
فانني اغير السرعة بتغير القيمة .F3.5 وجعلها F1500.0
بينما عندما ارسل اg cod من برنامج artocam pro2008 الى مخ3 يعمل بشكل جيد
ارجو منك ياخي ابو سالم ان توضح لي السبب وشكرا :1:


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## دودو سعيد (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور جدا جدا يا اخي


----------



## القزيع (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على العمل الجبار هذا.


----------



## هشام العمدة (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## basem14281 (8 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز ربيع محسن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تساعدني في كيفة العمل على برنامج الماستر كام ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوك باسم14281


----------



## basem14281 (8 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعتي في العمل ععلى برنامج الماستر كام10ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم باسم14281:16:


----------



## almoqrapy (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## حسن توما (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكور استاذ محمد بس ياريت نشوف التمارين لان مش عارف وين الاقيهم


----------



## braa1 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## djallal (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله من فضلكم اريد نسخة solidworks 2010 وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## kemoalkemo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أخوي ربيع أولا شكرا جزيلا لك وثانيا أرجو منك إرسال ملف أخر لتعليم الماستر كام حيث تكون مستوى ثاني للمرحلة الأولى وهكذا الى أن نصل الى المستويات المتقدمة وشكرا .


----------



## ashogairan (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_shennawy (10 فبراير 2014)

Rabee Mohsen قال:


> عزيزي القارئ
> أرجو أن يكون هذا الملف مفيد لكم كونه يعتمد التعليم عن طريق تنفيذ بعض التمارين و قد اثبت نجاحه من خلال بعض الدورات التي قمت بتقديمها
> 
> هذا المستوى المبتدئ من البرنامج
> ...



مشكور جدا جدا على المجهود المبذول واعانك الله على فعل الخيرات


----------

